# whey protien???



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

hey i jus went out and bought a box of Whey Protein Instant Shake mix. the box says to use 1/3 cup of the mix with 3-6 fluid ounces of water and that is one serving but wen i did that only half of the cup i made it in was full. So i guess my question is is this rite am i only supposed to have like half a cup as one serving or shuld i use more and if so can someone tell me exactly what measurements? And also can someone tell me when i shuld drink it and how much i should drink??? thankx


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

I try to limit my whey to one drink a day of 30 or 40 grams of protein. You need to use food more than a shake. Other than that I am not sure what you are asking?


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

so is it alrite if i have one serving which is 25g of protien, in the morning, then after i workout, nd then b4 i go to sleep? or is that too much?

nd wat type of food has good amounts of protien?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> so is it alrite if i have one serving which is 25g of protien, in the morning, then after i workout, nd then b4 i go to sleep? or is that too much?
> 
> nd wat type of food has good amounts of protien?



It depends on your diet and goals. Read the stickies at the top of the page.

But of course, chicken, tuna... many other things.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

ummm what stickies at the top of the page?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

Read this!

Then ask questions.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

well i wanna do the low carb/high fat nd protein diet plan nd it says to eat alot of carbs on day 3 nd 4 but is that so that i dont lose muscle? and would drinking the whey shake in the morning, after workout, nd before sleep be alrite with this diet? what are slow burning carbs?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> well i wanna do the low carb/high fat nd protein diet plan nd it says to eat alot of carbs on day 3 nd 4 but is that so that i dont lose muscle? and would drinking the whey shake in the morning, after workout, nd before sleep be alrite with this diet? what are slow burning carbs?



Are you talking about the adkins diet? Because I personally think it sucks and it don't work. I mean it works, but once your done, you'll just pack it right back on. Trust me, I've known plenty of people who've done it. Not to mention the fact that it's very bad for you. Things like oats are slow burning carbs, I believe. I'm no expert, at all, and maybe someone more knowlegable will come and answer you question better. But if you want to lose weight, I would change my eating habits. And by changing them, I mean for good.

On the protien, some people here will say that's too much, some will say it's not. It depends on the ammount you are getting from real food throughout the day. I used to drink four shakes a day. I've finally been able to start working in more real foods, and I've had much better success.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

ooo ok thanx...but i'm 14 nd weigh 201 lbs so i guess i am overweight but can u tell me a good plan that could help me lose weight but keep and build muscle?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> ooo ok thanx...but i'm 14 nd weigh 201 lbs so i guess i am overweight but can u tell me a good plan that could help me lose weight but keep and build muscle?



Read all of the info in the link.

Do a forum search on cutting diets to get an idea of what other people are doing, and pay attention to the edits made to the post by the moderators. It's not something someone can plan out for you. Everyone is different. Do the six meal a day thing with a 33/33/33 split of protien/carbs/healthy fats, then change where needed. That's what I did, and I'm still working on my diet. It's a constant battle.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!

Good that you are looking at your diet at such a young age. 

And by DIET I don't mean things like Atkins but eating healthy.

A lot of people get a bit chubby when they hit puberty, that is normal.

However dieting, as in ATKINS is NOT a good idea when you are young, it could hamper your growth, and especially your bone development. 

I would start by looking at what you eat now, a food diary, and also note if you eat more when you are upset, stressed, angry etc.

The key to losing weight and looking great your entire life is NOT to diet, but to eat healthy.

I would make minor alterations in your diet, such as stop eating any foods that are deep fried, and start to read the ingredients and NOT eat foods that say hydrogenated fats or fractionated fats. 

I would also start to eliminate sugar from your diet (this is a tougher one), so start to replace with honey, maple syrup, barley malt, rice syrup.

Also eat 5 -6 small meals a day.

REAL food is always the better option. 

Loads of fresh veg and fruit, lean protein like chicken and turkey breasts, tuna (in saline not oil), low fat cottage cheese, yogurt and cheese.

Complex or slow burning carbs are things like oats and other whole grains like brown rice, whole wheat pasta, baby new potatoes, sweet potatoes.

I am sure if you use the search facility on this site you will find examples of good diet plans

x
x
x

T


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

ooo thanx guys. i'v done some searches before but sometimes they use words where i have no idea what they are talkin bout


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

BASIC MEAL PLAN


Breakfast

Oats, skimmed or soya milk, whey protein (mixed in or as a shake) TOUCH OF HONEY (as you are probably a sugar junkie as well)

OR 

MUSELI (no added sugar one), low fat yogurt, whey protein and the honey thing again

OR

Wholemeal toast (dry or TOUCH of butter if you are a fat junkie, which your probably are), scrambled eggs/omlette (2 whole eggs, 2 -4 egg whites) (this you can put loads of peppers, onions, baby tomatoes, corn, steamed broccolli), great with a healthy sugar free salsa

MIDMORNING

One or two pieces of fruit, bowl of raspberries, handful of nuts

OR

A couple of rice cakes and a protein shake

OR

Low fat yogurt with fruit, whey protein

OR 

Chicken breast, sweet potatoes/rice/wholemeal pasta with a nice tomatoe sauce, vegetables

LUNCH 

Chicken breast, sweet potatoes/rice/wholemeal pasta with a nice tomatoe sauce, vegetables

OR 

Jacket/baked potatoe with Tuna or cottage cheese or low fat cheese with a side salad and/or veg

MID AFTERNOON

Similar to morning or another lunch type thing

My fav used to be:

200 g strawberries
50 -100 g tofu yogurt (low fat yogurt)
25 g vanilla whey protein

I ate this for probably 4 months every afternoon while on comp diet! You could make the portions bigger. 

Dinner/Tea

Similar to Lunch or start taper off the starchy carbs, like rice, pasta and potatoes and start having more veg and leafy greens, this is when you can have more fat, olive oil, seeds and nuts on salad


Steak and salad (with seeds etc), loads of veg with an olive oil and lemon dressing



Late evening

Protein shake before bed

Evening snacks

Rice cakes, hot air popcorn

There is loads of great healthy food out there. You can even make BBing competition diet pizza, so learn how to cook and eat healthy, it will benefit you in the long run.

Look at the recipe section and other diets on the forum

I know one young man who is now taking most of his meals as smoothies, just so he does eat properly. He makes them himself, and some have had broccolli in them! 


x
x
x

T


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

o thanx alot for the plan. I herd that too much whey or protien shakes could make you fat?? nd how long should i wait after i like run or lift weights to drink a whey shake? nd its healthy for a kid my weight to have 3-4 whey shakes a day rite?


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

Real food is better, however, if you only use about 25- 30 g of whey for each 'meal' it is not that bad.

Some of the big boys use 75 g of whey in each shake.

Every gram of protein is 4 kcals, as is each gram of carbohydrates.l 

Each gram of fat is 9 kcals.

There are formulas to figure out how many Kcals/day you need to eat, based on your weight, or how much muscle you have (need body fat calipers) and your activity levels.

You would need to read the package and see how much each one has in it.

It is more economical to buy whey in bulk as powder, instead of individual packages.

There is probably a on line site for bulk powders where you can buy unflavoured whey protein and separate flavours you add in

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> o thanx alot for the plan. I herd that too much whey or protien shakes could make you fat?? nd how long should i wait after i like run or lift weights to drink a whey shake? nd its healthy for a kid my weight to have 3-4 whey shakes a day rite?



Too many calories make you fat. It doesn't matter what form you get them in. 

With whole or real food, your body uses calories to get the calories out of the food with digestion, with the exception of fat. 

Your body uses all the calories from fat. 

To build muscle you take protein and carbs ASAP after training.


x
x
x

T


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

ooo ok well the one i have is like chocolate flavored and has 25g protein for each serving and i lift weights every other day and play football but thats going to end in like 3 weeks. and should i wait some time after i finish lifting to drink the whey shake or drink it rite after? so like 3 shakes of 25g protein is good for my age nd weight rite?


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

*From another site*

How to Calculate Your Daily Caloric Needs 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To calculate your BMR based on your total body weight (Harris-Benedict Formula)

BMR= basal metabolic rate

BMR (women) = 665 + (9.6 x weight in Kg) + (1.8 x height in cm) - (4.7 x age in years)

BMR (men) = 66 + (13.7 x weight in Kg) + (5 x height in cm) - (6.8 x age in years)
To calculate your BMR based on lean body weight (Katch-McArdle Formula)

BMR (both sexes) = 370 + (21.6 x lean mass in kg)

THis will give you what your body requires for all of your basic biological processes, such as digestion, nerve transmission, respiration etc, or your basal metabolic rate.

NEVER DROP YOUR CALORIES BELOW THIS LEVEL!!!!!

To figure out how many calories you need for the day multiply your BMR by your activity levels
Sedentary BMR x 1.2 no exercise/desk job
Lightly active BMR x 1.375 light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week
Moderately active BMR x 1.55 moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week
Very active BMR x 1.725 hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/week
Extremely active BMR x 1.9 hard daily training/physical job or training 2x/day

To lose weight, obviously, you do need to burn more calories than you need!!
So, take about 10-20 % off of your total calorie requirements

Basic numerical values for calculations taken from Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle

1 g carbs = 4 kcals
1 g protein = 4 kcals
1 g fat = 9 kcals

After sorting out your daily intake, you have to work out the percentage of each of the macronutrients:
Carbohydrate Definitions:
Very High carbs = 65-70% +
High carbs = 55-60 %
Moderate carbs = 40-50 %
Low carbs = 25-30% 
Very low carb (ketogenic) = 5-15 % or 30- 70 grams carbs per day

Protein Definitions 
Very high protein = 41-50 % +
High protein = 31-40 %
Moderate protein = 25-30 %
Low Protein = 15-24% 
Very low protein = less than 15%

Fat definitions
Very high fat = 40% +
High fat = 30-39%
Moderate fat = 20 -29%
Low fat = 10-19 %
Very low fat = less than 10%

-------------------------------------

Basal Metabolic Rate - BMR

Your basal metabolic rate, or BMR, is the minimum calorific requirement needed to sustain life in a resting individual. It can be looked at as being the amount of energy (measured in calories) expended by the body to remain in bed asleep all day! 

BMR can be responsible for burning up to 70% of the total calories expended, but this figure varies due to different factors (see below). Calories are burned by bodily processes such as respiration, the pumping of blood around the body and maintenance of body temperature. Obviously the body will burn more calories on top of those burned due to BMR.

BMR is the largest factor in determining overall metabolic rate and how many calories you need to maintain, lose or gain weight. BMR is determined by a combination of genetic and environmental factors, as follows:

Genetics. Some people are born with faster metabolisms; some with slower metabolisms. 

Gender. Men have a greater muscle mass and a lower body fat percentage. This means they have a higher basal metabolic rate.

Age. BMR reduces with age. After 20 years, it drops about 2 per cent, per decade.

Weight. The heavier your weight, the higher your BMR. Example: the metabolic rate of obese women is 25 percent higher than the metabolic rate of thin women.

Body Surface Area. This is a reflection of your height and weight. The greater your Body Surface Area factor, the higher your BMR. Tall, thin people have higher BMRs. If you compare a tall person with a short person of equal weight, then if they both follow a diet calorie-controlled to maintain the weight of the taller person, the shorter person may gain up to 15 pounds in a year. 

Body Fat Percentage. The lower your body fat percentage, the higher your BMR. The lower body fat percentage in the male body is one reason why men generally have a 10-15% faster BMR than women.

Diet. Starvation or serious abrupt calorie-reduction can dramatically reduce BMR by up to 30 percent.Restrictive low-calorie weight loss diets may cause your BMR to drop as much as 20%. 

Body Temperature/Health. For every increase of 0.5C in internal temperature of the body, the BMR increases by about 7 percent. The chemical reactions in the body actually occur more quickly at higher temperatures. So a patient with a fever of 42C (about 4C above normal) would have an increase of about 50 percent in BMR. 

External temperature. Temperature outside the body also affects basal metabolic rate. Exposure to cold temperature causes an increase in the BMR, so as to create the extra heat needed to maintain the body's internal temperature. A short exposure to hot temperature has little effect on the body's metabolism as it is compensated mainly by increased heat loss. But prolonged exposure to heat can raise BMR. 

Glands. Thyroxin (produced by the thyroid gland) is a key BMR-regulator which speeds up the metabolic activity of the body. The more thyroxin produced, the higher the BMR. If too much thyroxin is produced (a condition known as thyrotoxicosis) BMR can actually double. If too little thyroxin is produced (myxoedema) BMR may shrink to 30-40 percent of normal. Like thyroxin, adrenaline also increases the BMR but to a lesser extent. 

Exercise. Physical exercise not only influences body weight by burning calories, it also helps raise your BMR by building extra lean tissue. (Lean tissue is more metabolically demanding than fat tissue.) So you burn more calories even when sleeping. 

Short Term Factors Affecting BMR 
Illnesses such as a fever, high levels of stress hormones in the body and either an increase or decrease in the environmental temperature will result in an increase in BMR. Fasting, starving or malnutrition all result in a lowering of BMR. This lowering of BMR can be one side effect of following a diet and nothing else. Solely dieting , i.e. reducing the amount of calories the body takes on, will not be as affective as dieting and increased exercise. The negative effect of dieting on BMR can be offset with a positive effect from increased exercise.

How to Calculate Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR) 
The first step in designing a personal nutrition plan for yourself is to calculate how many calories you burn in a day; your total daily energy expenditure (TDEE). TDEE is the total number of calories that your body expends in 24 hours, including all activities. TDEE is also known as your "maintenance level". Knowing your maintenance level will give you a starting reference point from which to begin your diet. According to exercise physiologists William McArdle and Frank Katch, the average maintenance level for women in the United States is 2000-2100 calories per day and the average for men is 2700-2900 per day. These are only averages; caloric expenditure can vary widely and is much higher for athletes or extremely active individuals. Some triathletes and ultra-endurance athletes may require as many as 6000 calories per day or more just to maintain their weight! Calorie requirements may also vary among otherwise identical individuals due to differences in inherited metabolic rates. 

Methods of determining caloric needs
There are many different formulas you can use to determine your caloric maintenance level by taking into account the factors of age, sex, height, weight, lean body mass, and activity level. Any formula that takes into account your lean body mass (LBM) will give you the most accurate determination of your energy expenditure, but even without LBM you can still get a reasonably close estimate. 

The "quick" method (based on total bodyweight)
A fast and easy method to determine calorie needs is to use total current body weight times a multiplier. 

Fat loss = 12 - 13 calories per lb. of bodyweight
Maintenance (TDEE) = 15 - 16 calories per lb. of bodyweight
Weight gain: = 18 - 19 calories per lb. of bodyweight

This is a very easy way to estimate caloric needs, but there are obvious drawbacks to this method because it doesn't take into account activity levels or body composition. Extremely active individuals may require far more calories than this formula indicates. In addition, the more lean body mass one has, the higher the TDEE will be. Because body fatness is not accounted for, this formula may greatly overestimate the caloric needs if someone is extremely overfat. For example, a lightly active 50 year old woman who weighs 235 lbs. and has 34% body fat will not lose weight on 3000 calories per day (255 X 13 as per the "quick" formula for fat loss). 

Equations based on BMR.
A much more accurate method for calculating TDEE is to determine basal metabolic rate (BMR) using multiple factors, including height, weight, age and sex, then multiply the BMR by an activity factor to determine TDEE. BMR is the total number of calories your body requires for normal bodily functions (excluding activity factors). This includes keeping your heart beating, inhaling and exhaling air, digesting food, making new blood cells, maintaining your body temperature and every other metabolic process in your body. In other words, your BMR is all the energy used for the basic processes of life itself. BMR usually accounts for about two-thirds of total daily energy expenditure. BMR may vary dramatically from person to person depending on genetic factors. If you know someone who claims they can eat anything they want and never gain an ounce of fat, they have inherited a naturally high BMR. BMR is at it's lowest when you are sleeping undisturbed and you are not digesting anything. It is very important to note that the higher your lean body mass is, the higher your BMR will be. This is very significant if you want to lose body fat because it means that the more muscle you have, the more calories you will burn. Muscle is metabolically active tissue, and it requires a great deal of energy just to sustain it. It is obvious then that one way to increase your BMR is to engage in weight training in order to increase and/or maintain lean body mass. In this manner it could be said that weight training helps you lose body fat, albeit indirectly.

The Harris-Benedict formula (BMR based on total body weight)
The Harris Benedict equation is a calorie formula using the factors of height, weight, age, and sex to determine basal metabolic rate (BMR). This makes it more accurate than determining calorie needs based on total bodyweight alone. The only variable it does not take into consideration is lean body mass. Therefore, this equation will be very accurate in all but the extremely muscular (will underestimate caloric needs) and the extremely overfat (will overestimate caloric needs). 

Men: BMR = 66 + (13.7 X wt in kg) + (5 X ht in cm) - (6.8 X age in years)
Women: BMR = 655 + (9.6 X wt in kg) + (1.8 X ht in cm) - (4.7 X age in years)

Note: 1 inch = 2.54 cm.
1 kilogram = 2.2 lbs.

Example: 
You are female
You are 30 yrs old
You are 5' 6 " tall (167.6 cm)
You weigh 120 lbs. (54.5 kilos)
Your BMR = 655 + 523 + 302 - 141 = 1339 calories/day

Now that you know your BMR, you can calculate TDEE by multiplying your BMR by your activity multiplier from the chart below: 

Activity Multiplier
Sedentary = BMR X 1.2 (little or no exercise, desk job)
Lightly active = BMR X 1.375 (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/wk)
Mod. active = BMR X 1.55 (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/wk)
Very active = BMR X 1.725 (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/wk)
Extr. active = BMR X 1.9 (hard daily exercise/sports & physical job or 2X day training, i.e marathon, contest etc.)

Example:
Your BMR is 1339 calories per day
Your activity level is moderately active (work out 3-4 times per week)
Your activity factor is 1.55
Your TDEE = 1.55 X 1339 = 2075 calories/day

Katch-McArdle formula (BMR based on lean body weight)
If you have had your body composition tested and you know your lean body mass, then you can get the most accurate BMR estimate of all. This formula from Katch & McArdle takes into account lean mass and therefore is more accurate than a formula based on total body weight. The Harris Benedict equation has separate formulas for men and women because men generally have a higher LBM and this is factored into the men's formula. Since the Katch-McArdle formula accounts for LBM, this single formula applies equally to both men and women.

BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg)

Example:
You are female
You weigh 120 lbs. (54.5 kilos)
Your body fat percentage is 20% (24 lbs. fat, 96 lbs. lean)
Your lean mass is 96 lbs. (43.6 kilos)
Your BMR = 370 + (21.6 X 43.6) = 1312 calories

To determine TDEE from BMR, you simply multiply BMR by the activity multiplier:

Example:
Your BMR is 1312
Your activity level is moderately active (work out 3-4 times per week)
Your activity factor is 1.55
Your TDEE = 1.55 X 1312 = 2033 calories

As you can see, the difference in the TDEE as determined by both formulas is statistically insignificant (2075 calories vs. 2033 calories) because the person we used as an example is average in body size and body composition. The primary benefit of factoring lean body mass into the equation is increased accuracy when your body composition leans to either end of the spectrum (very muscular or very obese).

Adjust your caloric intake according to your goal
Once you know your TDEE (maintenance level), the next step is to adjust your calories according to your primary goal. The mathematics of calorie balance are simple: To keep your weight at its current level, you should remain at your daily caloric maintenance level. To lose weight, you need to create a calorie deficit by reducing your calories slightly below your maintenance level (or keeping your calories the same and increasing your activity above your current level). To gain weight you need to increase your calories above your maintenance level. The only difference between weight gain programs and weight loss programs is the total number of calories required.

Negative calorie balance is essential to lose body fat.
Calories not only count, they are the bottom line when it comes to fat loss. If you are eating more calories than you expend, you simply will not lose fat, no matter what type of foods or food combinations you eat. Some foods do get stored as fat more easily than others, but always bear in mind that too much of anything, even "healthy food," will get stored as fat. You cannot override the laws of thermodynamics and energy balance. You must be in a calorie deficit to burn fat. This will force your body to use stored body fat to make up for the energy deficit. There are 3500 calories in a pound of stored body fat. If you create a 3500-calorie deficit in a week through diet, exercise or a combination of both, you will lose one pound. If you create a 7000 calories deficit in a week you will lose two pounds. The calorie deficit can be created through diet, exercise or preferably, with a combination of both. Because we already factored in the exercise deficit by using an activity multiplier, the deficit we are concerned with here is the dietary deficit. 

Calorie deficit thresholds: How low is too low?
It is well known that cutting calories too much slows down the metabolic rate, decreases thyroid output and causes loss of lean mass, so the question is how much of a deficit do you need? There definitely seems to be a specific cutoff or threshold where further reductions in calories will have detrimental effects. The most common guideline for calorie deficits for fat loss is to reduce your calories by at least 500, but not more than 1000 below your maintenance level. For some, especially lighter people, 1000 calories may be too much of a deficit. The American College of Sports Medicine (ACSM) recommends that calorie levels never drop below 1200 calories per day for women or 1800 per day for men. Even these calorie levels are extremely low. A more individualized way to determine the safe calorie deficit would be to account for one's bodyweight or TDEE. Reducing calories by 15-20% below TDEE is a good place to start. A larger deficit may be necessary in some cases, but the best approach would be to keep the calorie deficit through diet small while increasing activity level.

Example 1:
Your weight is 120 lbs.
Your TDEE is 2033 calories
Your calorie deficit to lose weight is 500 calories
Your optimal caloric intake for weight loss is 2033 - 500 = 1533 calories

Example 2: 
Your calorie deficit to lose weight is 20% of TDEE (.20% X 2033 = 406 calories)
Your optimal caloric intake for weight loss = 1627 calories

Positive calorie balance is essential to gain lean bodyweight
If you want to gain lean bodyweight and become more muscular, you must consume more calories than you burn up in a day. Provided that you are participating in a weight-training program of a sufficient intensity, frequency and volume, the caloric surplus will be used to create new muscle tissue. Once you've determined your TDEE, the next step is to increase your calories high enough above your TDEE that you can gain weight. It is a basic law of energy balance that you must be on a positive calorie balance diet to gain muscular bodyweight. A general guideline for a starting point for gaining weight is to add approximately 300-500 calories per day onto your TDEE. An alternate method is to add an additional 15 - 20% onto your TDEE.

Example:
Your weight is 120 lbs.
Your TDEE is 2033 calories
Your additional calorie requirement for weight gain is + 15 - 20% = 305 - 406 calories
Your optimal caloric intake for weight gain is 2033 + 305 - 406 = 2338 - 2439 calories

Adjust your caloric intake gradually
It is not advisable to make any drastic changes to your diet all at once. After calculating your own total daily energy expenditure and adjusting it according to your goal, if the amount is substantially higher or lower than your current intake, then you may need to adjust your calories gradually. For example, if your determine that your optimal caloric intake is 1900 calories per day, but you have only been eating 900 calories per day, your metabolism may be sluggish. An immediate jump to 1900 calories per day might actually cause a fat gain because your body has adapted to a lower caloric intake and the sudden jump up would create a surplus. The best approach would be to gradually increase your calories from 900 to 1900 over a period of a few weeks to allow your metabolism to speed up and acclimatize. 

Measure your results and adjust calories accordingly
These calculations for finding your correct caloric intake are quite simplistic and are just estimates to give you a starting point. You will have to monitor your progress closely to make sure that this is the proper level for you. You will know if you???re at the correct level of calories by keeping track of your caloric intake, your bodyweight, and your body fat percentage. You need to observe your bodyweight and body fat percentage to see how you respond. If you don't see the results you expect, then you can adjust your caloric intake and exercise levels accordingly. The bottom line is that it???s not effective to reduce calories to very low levels in order to lose fat. In fact, the more calories you consume the better, as long as a deficit is created through diet and exercise. The best approach is to reduce calories only slightly and raise your daily calorie expenditure by increasing your frequency, duration and or intensity of exercise.
__________________

75 g of protein x 4 kcals/gram = 300 kcals 

You  need to include this in your calorie requirements


Yes take whey protein immediately after training

It is ok to take all those whey protein shakes. It is better to learn how to eat well at your age though IMHO

x
x
x

T


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 22, 2006)

but inorder for me to lose weight dont i need to eat less calorites than usual?


----------



## swordfish (Oct 22, 2006)

i go through 5 lbs of protein every 7 or 8 days......


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana - You know you don't need to copy that stuff from another site when we have all that information right here?  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> but inorder for me to lose weight dont i need to eat less calorites than usual?



Not really. 

I eat more now than I did when I was fat.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

Good grief man. Read the damn sticky!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 23, 2006)

There's also measuring components for calculating body fat %, so if you can't get calips but can find some PT tape you have to measure things like your wrist and forearm, waist and hips, etc.

Tatyana and Jodi are the diet gurus around here you'll find.  The proper nutrition is based on finding the right balance of calories from the three sources carbs, protein, and fat.  Carbs are the best to put emphasis on in the morning which is why the oats, WG pasta, and brown rice are good options, as you move on you want to shift the emphasis to protein, then at the end of the day is when you shoot for the small amount of alloted healthy fats.

Use the calorie and protein calculators provided on the site so that you have a better idea how much you need for each meal.  If you don't get enough calories every single day you'll get weak and go into starvation mode and store more fat, and at the same time if you have too much the excess gets stored... so it's important to have an idea where you're at.

What's your training plan like?


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Tatyana - You know you don't need to copy that stuff from another site when we have all that information right here?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113



Thanks Jodi,

I do need to stop posting late at night, AND I still have to check out more of the resources on this board. 

x
x
x


T


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 23, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> but inorder for me to lose weight dont i need to eat less calorites than usual?



YOung one,

Do you know how many calories you eat now? Most people don't.

AND that you are so young,  and by your questions, I am fairly sure you haven't.

How about you post up what you eat now and we can tweak it.

Most people lose weight when they just start eating healthy or 'clean'.


It is great that you are taking on your health and well-being.

This is the hard bit to accept though, YOU are the one who will be responsible for how you look and sorting out your diet. 

Obviously this may be more difficult if your family does not eat that healthy, however you may have to be a leader in your family to have them eat better.

I know my sister and I did this for my parents. 

SO what everyone is saying is do some reading, we are not going to spoon feed you.

If you really think you need more help, you may have to hire a dietician or a personal trainer.

I would do more reading first before you ask more questions, or ask questions about what you have read.

NOT All calories are created equally.

AND the leaner I get, i.e.) the less bodyfat and more muscle, the more I eat.

NOT eating and starving yourself, which is what most people do, is a sure-fired way to get fat and set yourself up for yo-yo weight gain and loss for life

x
x
x

T


----------



## KentDog (Oct 23, 2006)

Great info guys thumb: Tatyana).

As Double D has already stated, you should keep your protein shake to 30-40g of protein. More protein won't make you bigger or smaller (unless you have too much, then your body will store it as fat). You don't need to use the exact amount of water the instructions say, you're ingesting the same amount of calories anyway. Just use however much water you feel is good (water is 0 calories).

If you are really serious about losing weight, I hope you will not be too lazy to read the stickies that others have suggested.

Diet does not mean eat less, it means eat better. If you don't eat enough, your metabolism will slow and your body will begin to feed off your muscle to use as energy. Not only will you be weaker but you will be more tired. Your body will also be more likely to store fat as it prepares itself to be underfed. 

When I first started cutting and doing this whole "clean dieting" thing, I was skeptical at the amount of of food needed to eat in order to lose weight; I expected to be eating far less. I was eating healthier but more at the same time. I worked out regularly. I got lean. The key to it is routine. Work out regularly and properly, and eat healthy.

Do not rely on supplements. I only use whey protein immediately after a workout and sometimes in a meal replacement shake, but I never drink it by itself, always with other things. For example, my post workout shake consists of oats, a banana, whey protein, and skim milk. My meal replacement shakes (which I rarely drink, only when I am on the run or am very busy) consists of cottage cheese, whey protein, some fruits, skim milk, sometimes natural peanut butter.

Start with the grocery list posted in the stickies. I don't know how your parents are, but I'm sure you could convince them to buy you a lot of those things, swapping them for no more junk food (or less if you can't give it all up). If they don't go for it, don't give up, sell them on it... give them a pitch on how you want to lose weight and show them that you are serious by writing out a meal plan and workout plan.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanx everyone tht posted on my thread...i will take all of ur advice and i hope i can create a nice clean diet


----------

